# a few of my tank builds!!



## leamangriffin (Mar 3, 2011)

I am pretty new to the aquarium world... but I am getting into it quick..

I bought a 20G FW tank and had it for a month before I bought my 50G. I had it up and running for about 2 weeks before I decided to rip it all apart and redo it..

Here is what it used to look like..










I didnt like the coloring and I thought it took away from the fish...


So I got to thinking... What if I made a 3d Background... 
Put lots of platforms and tunnels in it.. and hide all of my filters and equipment.

Here is what I did..





























































And a youtube vid...
YouTube - 3d aquarium background


----------



## leamangriffin (Mar 3, 2011)

another build I am working on right now for my 20G.


----------



## M1ster Stanl3y (Dec 10, 2010)

Allow me to say holy freakin awesome batman! How hard is it to form the foam lile that? This is the third thread ive seen with foam like this and its making me wanna try it on a small svale


----------



## tscott (Jan 7, 2011)

That is awesome!


----------



## jyy (Feb 21, 2011)

What are you using for the paint? That looks incredible!


----------



## leamangriffin (Mar 3, 2011)

I silicone the foam together, then carve with a knife and razor blade.. then I sand with 80 grit sandpaper to get it rounded and smooth... Got some more work done too.. Ill post pics in a bit..


----------



## leamangriffin (Mar 3, 2011)

and It isnt paint... its concrete.. I mix it to milkshake consistency. then brush it on. This tank is for sale also....


----------



## leamangriffin (Mar 3, 2011)

I finished the 20G today...


----------



## J-Pond (Jun 8, 2009)

WOW, I agree they are amazing. I absolutley love the first one. I WANT IT!
What type of concrete are you using to coat the styrafoam?


----------



## M1ster Stanl3y (Dec 10, 2010)

Do you seal it so the concrete doesnt leech?


----------



## Greenfish (Sep 6, 2012)

I didnt seal mine and the water test are perfect... 55gal , 55lbs of concrete and foam , 44 inches long , 8inches high , 8 inches wide and not glued down.....
<a href=http://www.aquariumforum.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=19290&limit=recent><img src=http://www.aquariumforum.com/gallery/watermark.php?file=19290&size=1 border=0></a>


M1ster Stanl3y said:


> Do you seal it so the concrete doesnt leech?


----------

